# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Looks like MN reptile show is happening again!

## mainbutter

I've been checking their website every now and then, finally saw they've updated and they're hosting two more shows this year!  I went once last year, it was pretty good.  I want to encourage people to attend, keep this show alive and strong!  I get tired of having to drive to Chicago.

http://mnreptileshow.vpweb.com/

----------


## mues155

Would this be a show worth it to drive from Bismarck, ND?
I havnt been to the cities in a long time it would be a good time anyways but just wondering if you have any pics of the show last year? 
I would mostly be interested in BPs but my boyfriend would eat that place up!  :Smile:  
I see the next one is in Aug?

----------


## ebrithil000

i didnt get to go to the one this spring hoping to go to the one in august im pretty sure im going to the one in chicago though just to meet up with some friends how many sellers are there that sell bp ?

----------


## Gio

I'm bringing the family to this. I have not seen a lot of info as far as what will be there (I'm not a facebooker) . I'm hoping to look at some boas and some enclosures. I'm hoping it's a good event.

----------


## Borgy76

Is this the one September 21-22nd?  I am interested in going, but am leery about wasting time if i show up and there are only a couple frogs and a couple tank heaters for sale.  Never see much advertising for this so i am unsure how big of a show it is.  Close enough to home that it may be worth checking out.  Still haven't made a firm decision on what i want for my first snake,  i have it narrowed down to a Boa,  now to deal with the numerous other decisions.

----------

